# Making cider..



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Any tip's, pointers or any other good related info? Already signed up on a forum and done a lil reading and we have a good home brew place here in town I should be able to get some things i need.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hope this helps.... How to Press Apples for Cider | eHow.com


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, looked at that and the one on indistructables. Just wanted some tips from people here that might have given their hand to making cider..

That and i'm not going to make my own juice. No way i'm gonna cut/press/etc many upon many a apple.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Not entirely sure bout what you're asking lol, but for mulled/hot cider, I use:
All-Spice
Cinnamon
Nutmeg
Cloves
Maple-Syrup (real maple not corn syrup stuff)
maybe a dash of ginger
I've heard orange-zest, maybe I'll try that...

This year I've been trying to find out a way to emulsify butter into the whole shebang...


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I want to make my own hard cider.

Looks like Whole Foods sells a nice 1g jug of apple juice that some people use for making their cider. They use the juice and the jug (nice way to go). So i'm gonna try that


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

And the fun starts. I might grab a brewing kit and give beer a shot. I just need to find out what types of beer I like. The only beers i've tried have been the beers from the big American beer companies (and that was my problem).


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Apple Juice /= Apple Cider, but that looks like apple cider you have there lol.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

It's apple juice I have there.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I guess it's unfiltered apple juice then


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

You are correct. Unfiltered and pasteurized and in a few weeks I hope it will also conatin at least 6% ABV.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Woohoo! Sounds like fun! lol


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

HOLD UP!!!

Apple Cider with 6% ABV??? (6% alcohaul right?)

Im from down south we drink OJ and some Apple Juice. But if I can get it into an alcohaul form...... Watchout now! I may have to give this a try!
Can it be warmed after its done (for those cold days)?


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Just google hard apple cider.


----------



## aspen60 (Sep 26, 2009)

I started with "Apple Jack" as my first fermented drink, apple cider I pressed, raisins for little flavor, and a little sugar for the yeast to feed on. It turned out okay but I wouldn't want to pay for it at a bar. However that got me into brewing beer and that was totally worth it. It has been about ten years since I tried to brew and I've been looking at the glass carboys thinking how much I miss it! Now that I enjoy a fine cigar "occasionaly" I keep thinking that brewing and smoking a fatty would be a great time. Be prepared to get hooked on home brew If you start, you won't be able to drink that nasty stuff that the big brewers put out anymore. It's like a good cigar--- you'll only want somthing with great flavor!!!!


----------

